# O Dolci Mani



## rlmiddleton (May 19, 2009)

Hey guys, I am not a classical music buff really, but was hoping that someone could help me. My fiance really loves 'O Dolci Mani' from Puccini's Tosca. All the versions on iTunes are recorded with a solo voice, but she has heard a version which includes the tune being sung in harmony (and a capella) by a male choir. Any ideas if such a recording of the tune exists anywhere?? Any help you can give me would be extremely appreciated!!


----------

